# Halloween 2007 - Mer-creature



## cherryblossom (Nov 18, 2007)

Click on the thumbnail, sorry such low resolution, just a pic off my cell phone.

Base: Sky Blue Chromacake

Scales: Bitter, Big T, Bang on blue, Romping, Passionate, and I can't remember what purple I used. Then I used liquidlast to define them.

Cheeks: Bitter and Gorgeous Gold on apples, Rite of Spring as a highlight, and contoured with Big T.

Eyes: I used spirit gum and brow wax to eliminate my brows. Bitter on lid, Teal pigment in crease  (pretty much right up to brow bone) Plumage to deepen further. Big T on the inner part of my crease carried onto the bridge of my nose. Big T and Teal Pigment on lower lash line. Tarnish in water line. All Black Fiber Rich on lashes. For bottom lashes I de-constructed a peacock feather (They really looked colorful in real life)

Lips: Make Up Forever Orange Lip pencil, Pink Grapefruit Lipglass.


----------



## theraindrops (Nov 18, 2007)

That is soo cool! Wow.


----------



## nunu (Nov 18, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh wow, this is fucking spectacular! I wish you had gotten a better quality picture of this because it's fabulous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 18, 2007)

Very, very cool lookin'!! I agree... i wish the picture quality was better but looks like you did an amazing job


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2007)

very cool.


----------



## contrabassoon (Nov 18, 2007)

That is an amazing job! Say, would you be kind enough to do a tutorial on how to cover up eyebrows?


----------



## Briar (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow!!!  That's amazing


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

I seriously said "woooow" out loud. Awesome.


----------



## pichima (Nov 18, 2007)

OMG! great job!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 18, 2007)

damn...very nice!


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 18, 2007)

.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing job!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow thats amazing


----------



## COBI (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG, amazing......


----------



## entipy (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh wow!! That is awesome cool!!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 20, 2007)

This rocks!  You look amazing.


----------



## pyxystixx (Nov 20, 2007)

Holy shiiiiiiiii

This is f'ing awesome!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 20, 2007)

Unbelievable! That is amazing!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 20, 2007)

wow thats awesome! looks great!


----------



## bjorne_again (Nov 23, 2007)

bitchin'!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## redambition (Nov 23, 2007)

that is incredible. i love it.


----------



## pinky_lady (Nov 23, 2007)

thats amazing-good job!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

